# Limit of Rainbows



## LDUBS (Jun 30, 2020)

Got out again today for a limit of rainbow trout. All 5 on the same rod & lure trolling at 32' deep. 

Mrs Ldubs joined me along with the our two dogs. The back road I normally take was closed due to a wildfire. No warning until I ran into all the fire apparatus blocking the road. I had to backtrack around which probably cost me an hour. We were on the water at the ramp at about 7:30 and had the limit in the box by 10 am. 

Here is a pic of me fixing to filet the trout. My Rapala filet knife you see laying there -- well it is still there. Hopefully whoever found it enjoys. 

The other pic is of our two vicious dogs. They did OK for their first time on a boat.


----------



## hounddog (Jul 1, 2020)

Great job on the limit LDUBS! That's always nice! Sorry about the knife. 
Good looking guard dogs you have there! BTW How are you liking the Honda outboard?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2020)

I think Honda has a decent rep for reliability, but in truth I got it because it was part of a package deal when I got the boat. I just did the 24 month maintenance. It has about 230 hours. Because about all I do is troll for trout, the motor is running at idle or close to it most of the time. It still starts right up and responds without any hiccups. No issues beyond routine maintenance. So I guess so far so good.

PS: I'm picking up a new Rapala fillet knife at Walmart tomorrow for $14. Got to have it before the next trip. Haha.


----------



## jeff925 (Jul 2, 2020)

Rapala fillet knife is a staple in every tackle bag .


what lake did you go to Ldubs? I hit san pablo Res last 2 weekends and limits both time. Caught my first lightning trout. looks like he was swimming near a nuclear plant lol


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 4, 2020)

I was back to Camanche. Good to hear about San Pablo. Sounds like you know how to fish it. It is only about a 30-40 minutes drive but I haven't been there for probably 3 years. I should give it a try. I've never landed a lightning trout. They definitely stand out.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2020)

Got out again this morning. No limit this time but I did get a couple of rainbows and a couple LMB. Trolling deep. 

One of the rainbows was 5.03 pounds. It had some copepods, which happens a lot in this lake. But those don't effect the filets. Got a couple nice fillets for a rainbow trout.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 30, 2020)

some nice trout there, ever get any bass with any size? Just curious I know some of those cali reservoirs have some big bass since they never get as cold as most midwest lakes. Rapala knives work, but I now prefer dexter russel knives hold their edge longer than rapala. Plus most dexter knives are usa made, just have to make sure your getting a us one. I think it's their basic series knives which aren't bad really are foreign made. I have one basic series dexter my smaller boning knife which I use for small panfish and trimming out deer is japan made which I'll take over china.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 30, 2020)

handyandy said:


> some nice trout there, ever get any bass with any size? Just curious I know some of those cali reservoirs have some big bass since they never get as cold as most midwest lakes. Rapala knives work, but I now prefer dexter russel knives hold their edge longer than rapala. Plus most dexter knives are usa made, just have to make sure your getting a us one. I think it's their basic series knives which aren't bad really are foreign made. I have one basic series dexter my smaller boning knife which I use for small panfish and trimming out deer is japan made which I'll take over china.




I don't target LMB at that lake but routinely catch them in the 12" - 14" range while I'm trolling deep open water. The lake record is just over 18 lbs. This particular lake has just about every kind of structure someone would want to try. Pretty good for bass IMO. It is in the lower foothills, so you are absolutely correct about it not getting very cold. When I was there last week the surface temp was 77 deg's. I read it is up to 81 deg's but I've never seen it that high. I think it gets down to the mid 50's in Jan/Feb. 

I wish I would have looked at the Dexter knives when I replaced my lost Rapala/Marttini fillet knife.


----------



## jethro (Aug 18, 2020)

Looking like some good fishing is getting done in the Golden State!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 18, 2020)

Been doing pretty well on the rainbows. Got out again a few weeks back for another limit. If it weren't for the heat wave we are experiencing I woulda have been out again this week.


----------

